# DAM Quick 00 versus  01 Serie



## robbin92 (26. Januar 2021)

Welche der beiden Rollenserien ist wohl die Bessere ?
Gruß
Robert


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2021)

Beide sind sehr sehr gut.
Jedoch  geht in Richtung 00


----------



## robbin92 (26. Januar 2021)

Welche Bremse macht wohl das Rennen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2021)

Ganz sicher die aus Asbest, Da aber teilweise verschiedene Bremsscheiben mitgegeben wurden, was packt man rein. Schaue mal in den nachfolgenden Link rein, da haben wir über die Bremsen schon ausführlich dabattiert. 

Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM) | Anglerboard – Forum mit den besten Tipps zum Angeln


----------



## Bilch (26. Januar 2021)

Die 01 Serie ist mit ihren ganz schwarz Look mMn definitv schöner, hat aber auch eine viel bessere Kurbel (bei der Kurbel von der 00 Serie muss man die Mutter während des Angelns immer wieder zuschrauben).
Alles andere (Getriebe, RLS, Bügel, Röllchen ...) ist fast identisch


----------



## robbin92 (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo Bilch
Hast du das Problem mit der lockeren Kurbel bei Hawk gelesen,oder weißt du das aus eigener Erfahrung (Evt.Pilken).Dieser setzt die Rollen ja Extremstbelastungen aus.Die Kurbel der 00 macht auf mich den wesentlich stabileren Eindruck u. sitzt auch spielfrei.Wenn ich beim Karpfenfischen 3 mal den Köder in die Naab werfe,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass sich die Kurbel lockert,eher schon beim Spinnfischen.DAM hat die Rollen doch sicherlich vor der Markteinführung auch entsprechend testen lassen.Ich muss gestehen,dass ich diese Rollenserie noch nie gefischt habe,obwohl ich sie neben der Ambidex sammle.Habe schon ca.12 Jahre nicht mehr geangelt.Da muss ich mir wohl mal im Frühjahr eine Tageskarte kaufen u. selbst testen.Hatte früher nur die Quick 02 Serie von 1202 bis 3002 im Einsatz.
Mich würde interessieren,ob die Probleme mit den lockeren Kurbeln auch Anderen bekannt sind.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2021)

Bei drei Mal den Köder in die Naab passiert da gar nichts, auch nicht bei 20 Mal. Und ansonsten kann man sie ja auch mit einem Hilfsmittel ( Zange ) fester anziehen, dann passiert auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Bilch (26. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch
> Hast du das Problem mit der lockeren Kurbel bei Hawk gelesen,oder weißt du das aus eigener Erfahrung (Evt.Pilken).Dieser setzt die Rollen ja Extremstbelastungen aus.Die Kurbel der 00 macht auf mich den wesentlich stabileren Eindruck u. sitzt auch spielfrei.Wenn ich beim Karpfenfischen 3 mal den Köder in die Naab werfe,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass sich die Kurbel lockert,eher schon beim Spinnfischen.DAM hat die Rollen doch sicherlich vor der Markteinführung auch entsprechend testen lassen.Ich muss gestehen,dass ich diese Rollenserie noch nie gefischt habe,obwohl ich sie neben der Ambidex sammle.Habe schon ca.12 Jahre nicht mehr geangelt.Da muss ich mir wohl mal im Frühjahr eine Tageskarte kaufen u. selbst testen.Hatte früher nur die Quick 02 Serie von 1202 bis 3002 im Einsatz.
> Mich würde interessieren,ob die Probleme mit den lockeren Kurbeln auch Anderen bekannt sind.


Bei Alan Hawk habe ich das zwar auch gelesen, kann es aber auch selbst bestätigen. Ich habe zwar keine Rolle der 00 Serie, fische aber viele ältere Quicks, die dieselbe Kurbel haben, und ich muss die Kurbel bzw. die Mutter während des Angelns regelmäßig immer wieder ein bisschen zuschrauben - ich benutze die Rollen ausschließlich zum Spinnfischen


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch
> Hast du das Problem mit der lockeren Kurbel bei Hawk gelesen,oder weißt du das aus eigener Erfahrung (Evt.Pilken).Dieser setzt die Rollen ja Extremstbelastungen aus.Die Kurbel der 00 macht auf mich den wesentlich stabileren Eindruck u. sitzt auch spielfrei.Wenn ich beim Karpfenfischen 3 mal den Köder in die Naab werfe,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass sich die Kurbel lockert,eher schon beim Spinnfischen.DAM hat die Rollen doch sicherlich vor der Markteinführung auch entsprechend testen lassen.Ich muss gestehen,dass ich diese Rollenserie noch nie gefischt habe,obwohl ich sie neben der Ambidex sammle.Habe schon ca.12 Jahre nicht mehr geangelt.Da muss ich mir wohl mal im Frühjahr eine Tageskarte kaufen u. selbst testen.Hatte früher nur die Quick 02 Serie von 1202 bis 3002 im Einsatz.
> Mich würde interessieren,ob die Probleme mit den lockeren Kurbeln auch Anderen bekannt sind.


Vorab, ich bin der Meinung die Kurbel der 00 ist besser als die der 01 (ausgenommen 1001).
Die Kurbel der 00 ist Vollmaterial Alu, die der 01 (ausgenommen 1001) ist ein C oder man kann auch sagen U Profil aus
Guß. Beim runterfallen brach die schon mal  ab insbesondere bei der 5001. Die Kurbel war somit ein
begehrtes Ersatzteil beim Kundendienst von DAM.

Mit einer lockeren Kurbel bei der 00 hatte ich noch keine Probleme, kann aber gut sein das da bei manchen
Rollen aus Gewichtsgründen gebastelt wurde, da gibt es ja so manchen.  Kann aber auch sein das die Federscheibe
nicht mehr die Kraft hat und man sollte diese dann tauschen, ist ein Verschleißteil.

_Edit: Hab gerade festgestellt das 78/79 die Federscheibe bei der 00 Serie geändert wurde in eine U-Scheibe.
Warum weiß ich auch nicht, ist aber m. E. kontraproduktiv. Also wenn es Probleme mit dem "Sitz" gibt, mal
ne Federscheibe wie bei der ersten Modellreihe der 00 probieren.





_


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel der 00 macht auf mich den wesentlich stabileren Eindruck u. sitzt auch spielfrei.Wenn ich beim Karpfenfischen 3 mal den Köder in die Naab werfe,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass sich die Kurbel lockert,eher schon beim Spinnfischen.


Ja robbin92, da les ich ja Naab.
Grüße aus Mittefranken von der Altmühl in die Oberpfalz. Ich weiß noch vor
50 Jahren gingen meine Eltern zum Preisfischen an die Naab. Sehr schöner Fluß.


----------



## robbin92 (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit
Bin aus Schwarzenfeld bei Schwandorf.ca.100 m von der Naab entfernt.Kann vom Wohnzimmer aus zur Brücke sehen.Früher hatten wir hier viele Gastangler.Schon seit Jahren hat es stark nachgelassen.Teils sieht man wochenlang ,aus welchen Gründen auch immer,Keinen mehr.
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Hallo Eiszeit
> Bin aus Schwarzenfeld bei Schwandorf.ca.100 m von der Naab entfernt.Kann vom Wohnzimmer aus zur Brücke sehen.Früher hatten wir hier viele Gastangler.Schon seit Jahren hat es stark nachgelassen.Teils sieht man wochenlang ,aus welchen Gründen auch immer,Keinen mehr.
> Gruß
> Robert


Hallo,

früher waren ja auch die Naab und der Regen die Nr. 1 in Deutschland (West, zur ehemaligen DDR kann ich in dieser Hinsicht nichts sagen), um auf Waller zu angeln. Heute gibts die fast überall .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Hallo Eiszeit
> Bin aus Schwarzenfeld bei Schwandorf.ca.100 m von der Naab entfernt.Kann vom Wohnzimmer aus zur Brücke sehen.Früher hatten wir hier viele Gastangler.Schon seit Jahren hat es stark nachgelassen.Teils sieht man wochenlang ,aus welchen Gründen auch immer,Keinen mehr.
> Gruß
> Robert


Hallo Robert,

tolle Gegend und tolle Leute bei dir. Kanns sagen, ich hab mit dreien aus der Amberger-Gegend in Nbg. studiert, da gings ab.
Sind so ca. 140km zu dir.
Ich hab zur Altmühl so ca. 100m, und lieg so ca. 15km südlich von Gunzenhausen. Ich geh aber auch selten fischen und
bei uns ist auch nicht mehr soviel los seit dem es die Seen gibt. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## robbin92 (26. Januar 2021)

Also,dann war das Problem damals schon bekannt,umsonst hat DAM die Teileliste ja nicht geändert.War so um 1982 auch einigemale in deiner Gegend.Schwabach,Gunzenhausen,usw.Habe dort öfters mal einem befreundeten Fischzüchter geholfen.Kann mich erinnern,das wir in Schwabach 3 Uhr früh Karpfen von einem Transporter in den Anderen geladen haben.Da wurden dann auch Angelvereine damit beliefert.
Robert


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Januar 2021)

@robbin92
Ich hab letztes Jahr meine 2002 gegen eine 3002 zum Karpfenfischen getauscht. Grund hierfür waren eig nur die Bleigewichte von 90g.
Als _Flußbruder_ ,flußabwärts, kann ich dir da nur zu den größeren Exemplaren raten, eine 550N hab ich am WE erst fertig gestellt und kommt heuer auch mal zum Einsatz.
Vor der 2002 hatte ich eine 2000er im Einsatz, da liegt mir aber die schwarze um einiges besser.


----------



## robbin92 (19. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei Alan Hawk habe ich das zwar auch gelesen, kann es aber auch selbst bestätigen. Ich habe zwar keine Rolle der 00 Serie, fische aber viele ältere Quicks, die dieselbe Kurbel haben, und ich muss die Kurbel bzw. die Mutter während des Angelns regelmäßig immer wieder ein bisschen zuschrauben - ich benutze die Rollen ausschließlich zum Spinnfischen


Nachdem ich jetzt mal eine 2000 u.3000 ,(Mod.78,79 fast Neuzstand) bespult habe,muss ich dir rechtgeben.Bei Beiden Kurbelarm locker.Das Spitzenmodell einer Firma mit Weltruf.
Habe mir dann mal einige Rollen der Serien 01,02 mit der klappbaren Kurbel näher angeschaut.Bei 3 von 6 oder 7 Rollen hat der Kurbelarm ernormes Spiel.Darunter eine nagelneue,noch Orig.-verp. 5001.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2021)

Ich muss erstmal ein bischen "aufräumen" , die Rollen heißen eigentlich Quick 1000er, leider ganz ohne eigenständigen Typennamen, nur die 4 stellige Nummer.
Kam aber in einer Zeit, als das Quick von DAM als extra Marke etabliert werden sollte, besonders USA, und die anderen großen aus Japan kamen vielfach mit 4 stelligen Nummern, wie Daiwa 2600 oder Shakespeare 2400, welche bei uns auch sehr verbreitet waren. 
Dann in der rechten Ziffer in 3 Auflagen mit 0,1,2 hochgezählt. 

Ich habe von diesen DAM nur die 3000 u. 4000, kenne 3001 u. 3002 usw. nicht wirklich gut.
Bei der 3000 u. 4000 ist erstmal die geriffelte Rändelschraube, die vom Gehäuse weg gegen die Kurbel drückt, und zwar endlos.
Dazwischen ist eine plane O-Scheibe, die ggü, der Finessa N (mit einer Federscheibe gebaut) aber erheblich dicker ist, mir sogar nach Kunststoff aussieht.
Die ist als Puffer zwischen der geriffelte Rändelschraube und der eigentlichen Kurbel.
Festdrehen kann man das so immer(!), nur ist das zum Ende hin nicht ganz leicht (Schmodder der 42 Jahre?), man braucht schon Muckis in den Fingern, dann sitzt die fest! 

Im Vergleich zu meiner 440P ist die Kurbelfixierbauart von 3000 u. 4000 erheblich solider und besser.

Das Thema "locker" gibt es bei vielen Kurbelbauarten und Verschraubungen.
Einfacher handhabbare Bauarten sind eben direkte Schraubgewinde, die man mit der ganzen Kurbel und genügend Kraft in das Großrad eindrehen kann.
Bei der XL 333 ist das so geändert, geht ganz leicht.

Wenn man auf der Gegenseite eine kleine Schraube mit einem Hut aus einer weichen und zudem konischen Plastikkappe eindrehen muss, dann geht das nicht vernünftig, wenn die neben weich u. flexibel zu dem dümmlichen konisch die auch noch hochglatt ist. Ich schreibe mal nicht weiter, was ich von solchen Designern oder gar Entwicklern halte.

Spro war in den ersten Auflagen RedArc BlueArc so ein "Spezialist", die durchaus benutzbare Druckknopf-Trenn Klappkurbel von Zauber Applause wurde ersetzt durch einen Durchstecker mit eben einer solchen obermiesen Gegenschraubkappe. Erst die Spro Nova brachte Besserung, davon verwende ich 6 Stück dieser besseren Gegenschraube bei meinen Rollen. Den Pfusch ab Werk hat Spro aber nie nachgebessert, und eigentlich ist es erstaunlich, wieviele Rollen unter dieser eigentlich Kleinigkeit im Ruf gelitten haben. Dabei ist es sogar noch erheblich zu verbessern, und eigentlich nur eine Schraube mit einem dicken Aluzylinder zum Anfassen, mein Vater hat mir mal ein paar Prototypen gedreht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Bin aus Schwarzenfeld bei Schwandorf.ca.100 m von der Naab entfernt.Kann vom Wohnzimmer aus zur Brücke sehen.Früher hatten wir hier viele Gastangler.Schon seit Jahren hat es stark nachgelassen.Teils sieht man wochenlang ,aus welchen Gründen auch immer,Keinen mehr.
> Gruß
> Robert


Ich tippe mal stark, das du bei ebay unterwegs bist mit alten Rollen 

Und ein ein "_Flußbruder_ ,flußabwärts", bin ich auch, sogar unverfehlbar dann am "Amazonas".



robbin92 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen,dass ich diese Rollenserie noch nie gefischt habe,obwohl ich sie neben der Ambidex sammle.


Das habe ich auch gleich mal registriert, und dann kennst du den Maßstab für Kurbelbau ja auch gut.


----------



## robbin92 (19. Februar 2021)

Ja Nordlichtangler, ich habe heute 2 Rollen bei Ebay eingestellt,allerdings ohne Mängel,u. in Topzustand.
Ja ,das Nonplusultra ist für mich die Kurbel der Ambidex Super.Nach meinem heutigen Kentnissstand wäre das damals meine Rolle gewesen..Schade dass es zwischen 2411 u.2441 keine Rollengröße mehr gab.Die Schnurangabe auf der 2411 Spule von 140 m halte ich für total übertrieben.Denke das gut 100m draufpassen.Die 2441 ist schon ein Riesending.Bei der Ambidex blau würde mich dieser Behälter an der Kurbel sicherlich stören.Hatte mal vor Jahrzehnten vom Händler etwas Ähnliches zum Ausprobieren.Die habe ich zum Spinnfischen benutzt.Was hat sich da die Schnur  an der Kurbel verfangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2021)

Dann hatten wir um den 24.08. mit Rollen zu 33,40 schon mal das Vergnügen 

Lobpreisungen der 24er im offenen Forum sind leider nicht ohne Nachteil - ich halte mich daher zurück. 

Die Kurbelkonstruktionen der blauen mit dem Stummel sowie auch die erste Bügelkonstruktion waren echt noch nicht gelungen, das war in der Rücksicht betrachtet schade, bzw. man muss Aufwand zur eigenhändigen Nachbesserung reinstecken.


----------



## robbin92 (19. Februar 2021)

Die Konkurrenz zur 24 er kenne ich auch.Meine ersten,besseren Rollen waren von dieser Marke.


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mal eine 2000 u.3000 ,(Mod.78,79 fast Neuzstand) bespult habe,muss ich dir rechtgeben.Bei Beiden Kurbelarm locker.Das Spitzenmodell einer Firma mit Weltruf.
> Habe mir dann mal einige Rollen der Serien 01,02 mit der klappbaren Kurbel näher angeschaut.Bei 3 von 6 oder 7 Rollen hat der Kurbelarm ernormes Spiel.Darunter eine nagelneue,noch Orig.-verp. 5001.


Habe bei allen meinen DAM Rollen die Kurbel überprüft und bei allen mit dem Schneckenradgetriebe hat die Kurbel bzw. die Kurbelachse etwas Spiel, bei einen mehr, bei den anderen weniger. Muss aber sagen, dass ich das beim Angeln überhaupt nicht bemerkt habe.


----------



## robbin92 (20. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann hatten wir um den 24.08. mit Rollen zu 33,40 schon mal das Vergnügen
> 
> Lobpreisungen der 24er im offenen Forum sind leider nicht ohne Nachteil - ich halte mich daher zurück.
> 
> Die Kurbelkonstruktionen der blauen mit dem Stummel sowie auch die erste Bügelkonstruktion waren echt noch nicht gelungen, das war in der Rücksicht betrachtet schade, bzw. man muss Aufwand zur eigenhändigen Nachbesserung reinstecken.


Die Daiwa Silver X hat doch auf der gegenüberligenden Kurbelseite eine schwarze Plastikschraube.Wird damit etwa die Kurbel fixiert?Hatte zwar dieses Mod. bereits,kann mich an dieses Detail aber nicht mehr erinnern.Oder ist das nur eine Abdeckschraube?


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2021)

Bei der Schwarzen X ist es auf jeden Fall nur eine Abdeckschraube,


----------



## robbin92 (20. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2021)

Daiwa Silver X hatten in beiden Farbvarianten (auch bei X2 und XBZ, welche lediglich Varianten vorheriger darstellen) immer eine einschraubbare Kurbel.
Auf der Gegenseite ist lediglich eine schwarze Abdeckschraube.
Gleiches auch zu finden bei GS-X und BG-Modellen.


----------

